
X86 Assembly Crash Course [video] - thclark
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75gBFiFtAb8
======
nickbail3y
Well done video. My only complaint is the stack being inverted a few times
throughout. Saying it grows down and then showing it growing up might confuse
newbies, who I'm guessing are the target audience for this video.

Other than that, your explainations are clear and concise, which is rare for
this topic.

